# R.I.P Smokey :(



## Eddie_33 (Aug 7, 2012)

R.I.P Smokey 10/13/11 to 8/8/12

I just lost a part of me today, I just want to let u guys know to appreciate ur dogs everyday because u may never know when something terrible may happen out of no where...
Me and Lyla(Gsd) will miss u very much and i hope u are in a better place right now


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Smokey


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Smokey...::rip:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I can't imagine..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's especially hard to loose one so young- I'm very sorry


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

He was just a baby. How horrible to lose him at such a young age. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry, run free precious Smokey, run free. :rip:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

:'-c RIP Smokey m'love...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your loss


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. my dog's name is Smokey too..I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So young . RIP little one...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Way too young. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eddie_33 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your condolences, I don't think I'm ever going to get over what happened to smokey, he was my best friend, my everything 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. They just aren't with us nearly long enough, are they?
Sheilah​


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. What a tragedy to have one so young go so soon.

Rest peacefully Smokey.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, im so sorry you lost your baby


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Smokey sounds like he was a very special boy, you're lucky to have been able to share his brief time here on earth with him!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry ,my heart goes out to you. To lose any dog is horrible but a baby is so difficult. Take care of you and Lyla.
Maggi


----------



## CherLynn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

so very, very sad. they're so sweet and loving and wonderful. go ahead and cry. i'm sure you loved him while he was with you. i wish you peace. RIP Smokey.


----------

